# ""

## almira

-  - .

        -   - ,  ,  ,       ,   .

   ,  "   ".

 ,   ,     ,   "",  ,   "",  ,   .     .

      (  90-95)     -      -   .

,       -.


 -  ,     (  )       ,         .


  ,         ,      - ...

----------


## Dima77

> -





> ,         ,      - ...


  ))))  :Wow:

----------


## Dima77

> -   .


..       ?
     (   -  ),   : "      " 

 ..

  -

----------


## almira

,

----------


## CR DIAM

.  -    .     . /.     -  .           -     .   - . 
 . ( )        2-3      .  -    "" (   )   .     (  !!!)  -    . 
  .
  " " -        ?         ()   / //           .
      .
     " "       : /,  .        ** .      " "      :  ,    . 
     -         !!!    .

----------


## Dima77

*almira*, " "   (  )  !!!
     ,    .

    ...

      ...   (  )           =10000  ..,       ...

----------


## CR DIAM

...         !!!       . 
      ,     " (???) " (   )      .      !!!
  .
 "" .  "   ,     " (   :     ,         -         . N.)
             - .
                 - .         ,   .    ...

----------


## Dima77

> - .


 ?

----------


## CR DIAM

8000,    20     .                .      .  .

----------


## CR DIAM

!!   .
      (  )      (  ).

----------


## Dima77

> !!   .


    ???   :Smilie: 
     .


> (  )      (  ).


     46-   :yes:   :Frown:

----------


## CR DIAM

!!! -       ?

----------


## CR DIAM

....  :yes:

----------


## Dima77

N 1

 01.11.2004 N -3-09/16@


    ,



 V

.....        ;

...






 30  2004 . N 09-1-02/2698@

.....    2  44    26.12.1995 N 208- "  " ( -  N 208-)                     .

  3  44  N 208-  ,     50,         .
.....

....  ()            .

                 .             ,    ,      .

----------


## CR DIAM

...            -   13-          ??? -       !!!- .         . 
 ,       .     ""  129- :yes:               .

----------


## 21 vek

,   ,   :
1.    ,
2.  ,
3.       , 
4.    . .

+ . 3.      1.000.000

----------


## CR DIAM

:
   - "     " ()  :yes: 
     -    .     -  ,  - ,  -  .          (    :Wink:  )

----------


## almira

!!!!!!!

      (    :Wow: ) -   


   ,  "  "

----------


## BorisG

:Hmm:       ,    *almira*  :Frown:  



> ... ,       ,   . ...


 .    b  ,   ...   :quest: 



> ...  ,   ,     ,   "",  ,   "",  ,   . ...


 *almira*,      ?



> ...      ...   ...


  .  :Frown:  
    ...  ,     ...      ,   -   ...
*almira*,   ,   ,    ,      1200 .  . 



> ...   ,         ,  ...


 . ... ,     (,  ,       ),   -  . 
     .

*almira*,          ,    **     ,      .   ** .
      . **        .       .
    ...,  ...     .    500 ...
 ,  ,   ""     :Frown:

----------


## Dima77

> 


...  :Smilie: 

...       ,    ""    _---_  :Smilie: 

     ""   (       )))).        (      MTV)    " "   :
  -  
  - ...... .
         ...

    ?

----------


## almira



----------


## Berserk

almira   .    ,    .  ,      " ",    .     .           ,     "", ,     ,           .    ""   , :
1.  ,        .
2.       .
3.      ,   .
      ,     1 . .   ,  , ,      ,    ,            ,       ,    ,        .
 ,  ,  ,        .       .     . ,         .
 :Smilie:

----------


## Dima77

*almira*, 


> 


  :Wink: 

*Berserk*, 



> 1.  ,        .


  11001 ???       ???


> 2.       .


..      ???
   .     (  " ")


> 3.      ,   .


   11001  :Smilie:  


> 


   10 ???  :Wow:

----------


## Berserk

> *almira*,       
> 
> *Berserk*, 
>   11001 ???       ???


  ,   ,      .



> ..      ???
>    .     (  " ")


   .     ,  .



> 10 ???


 ,     .

----------


## Dima77

*Berserk*,        ???
    .
    ...  ..         ???)

    -        ()

----------


## almira

- 

      -     


     ( )     :yes: ,      "   " -      



 -       :Cool:

----------


## 1978

*  ?  .*  
  ""    .    ,    ,       "".

         " ", " "    .      .     " ", ""     ""          .        40 !!!   ,                    .  

       ,             ""    0.      .

----------


## Dima77

> ,             ""    0.


*1978*,  ?
   "**"?         ""  ...           :Wink:

----------


## stas

*Dima77*,   "**"    :Stick Out Tongue: 

         ,        .       ,  " ".

----------


## Dima77

__  ...          -    "".     ,  "   ()".


> ""


  :Stick Out Tongue:  
    -   ""))))
 :Frown:

----------


## Maus

1)      .  10%  .   ./  ,   .         . 

2)    .  **  .     -.   - .    .

 -        .        ""   "" . 
  -.

----------


## stas

* Maus          .*

----------


## 1978

> *1978*,  ?
>    "**"?         ""  ...


                . ..      "" ,     .                . ""        "".   ""           . -,   .

----------


## stas

...   ,     ,   " ",     ,  , -  ?

----------


## 1978

> 1)      .  10%  .   ./  ,   .         .



    . .  :yes:  




> 2)    .  **  .     -.   - .    .



  ?        ?   ....    ....   .    .         , .  :yes:  




> -        .        ""   "" .



  !!!!  :Embarrassment:  




> -.


  -!!!  :Wink:

----------


## Berserk

*Dima77*      .       .         :Smilie:

----------


## Dima77

> ,     ,   " ",     ,  , -  ?


     ,   -  ,      -       .

             "" ,  ,          "" ,    -     :Wink: 

     " " ,          " ".     ,     .              ,         .

..     ,      ,   " "      (   )  :Wink:

----------

> ,   ,     ,   "",  ,   "",  ,   .     .
> 
>       (  90-95)     -      -   .


  ""    ,  .     . 
 ,     .

----------


## Berserk

> ""    ,  .     . 
>  ,     .


 ,   "" ?            .   . ,    ,      . :Smilie:

----------

? 
1.	 !,  ,           , ,       .  ,       ** .
2.	. ,      ,    .

       .     .        .

  , ,    ,  ** .       .
 . 
   ,  ,  .     ,     - , ,  -.  .      ,               ,    .   ,   ,     ,      ,     .   ,     . 
** ,    
** - ** .
           vs   .       ,      ,  .     .

  .       - ** .            ,                . 
 .       ,      .               .  ,  ,     ,      ,     .

   .      ,     ,       1,5-2%  5-6%,            115-  ,     .              .   ,           .  ** . :   .

     ?


*   :*
1.	 
2.	  " "
3.	 . 
4.	  ,   
5.	   !

  :             ( ).    ,  *Dima77* ,  ,      ,         .

ps:      ,         2.

----------

> 1)      .  10%  .   ./  ,   .         . 
> 
> 2)    .  **  .     -.   - .    .
> 
>  -        .        ""   "" . 
>   -.

----------


## alexandr_w

.   ,   .

----------


## sema

> 5.	   !



        ...     .

       (     )  ...       ..       .

----------


## Berserk

,         ,    ,       .    .

----------

> ...     .
> 
>        (     )  ...       ..       .


      ?     ?

----------


## sema

**,    ...  ..   ...

----------


## CR DIAM

.     ()   ()   ? -  ? - .
 - ()   ()   ? -  ? - .
          (20% ???)       (  18 + 20 !!!)  ??? -     .
   -   6%     .    :Embarrassment:     .    .    .
 +    +     ,     . 
           -         -     . "   ,  ..." 
  -  -    .    .       -   .
   -    .                   .  !!!    -     ( ).      .
 ""      ,    ...
. .

----------

> **,    ...  ..   ...


 .            .      ,   "?!"     .    :Big Grin:  
 :Frown:

----------


## sema

**, ...        ..      ...

:        ?    ..    ..      ..    ?      ?))))))))))

----------

> .  !!!
> ...   ...


  .     " "    ,    ,  ,  .         - ,           .  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## sema

-?

----------


## Dima77

> .     ()   ()   ? -  ? - .
>  - ()   ()   ? -  ? - .


, ...
   ,    -  ...

----------

> 


   ,    ** .   .      .  (  )      -  . ,      .    .    .  ,       -  . ,   .     .        .    , , .      .             .

  ,  ,   -          .
    .       .   .      .     ,     .    - . .

   .    ,     ..
       .  ( )    .   -   .         ,      ,  .  ,  .     .

----------

> ...         !!!       ...
>                  - .         ,   .    ...


     ?       ?    -?

----------


## 1978

> ...   ,     ,   " ",     ,  , -  ?


 .      .    .        "".

----------


## sema

> ?       ?    -?


    ,      )))))))
1.              :
)    ()  ,           ;

   ,   ,           ))))         ))))))

   ...

----------


## sema

> ,


 ?              ?

----------


## BorisG

> .      .    .        "".


 :Wink:   :Big Grin:      ,       .
*1978*,  , , , ... , ,         .  :Big Grin:  
 ,   ( ,    :Wink:   )     .

----------

> " " ,          " ".


!   !           .
     7-   .

----------

> ?     ?


 !

----------


## almira

> *   :*
> 2.	  " "


    - "" - ?

----------


## sema

> - "" - ?


  -     ,       ,   .
      ?

 105. 
1. ,       , -
2. :
)      ,     ,   ;

        , , ... -     100  ... "" -   - 50 .

----------


## Dima77

> - "" - ?




"" -

----------


## BorisG

> ...     ,    .


 :Big Grin:  
*stas*   ...  ** ,         ,     .  :Wink:  

     ... ,   ...
    , ,  ,        ,   ,   .      ,     .
    ,   "  "     ... 
     ,       ...      ...  ...
    ,     ...  ** ,  **  (             )...    ** ...  :Wink:  
 ,    ,      ...    :Wink:  

 ,  ...    ... ,       ...   ...

ps:   ?   , ...   ,     ,   ...        ...
**      .  :Wink:  
         .  :Frown:

----------


## CR DIAM

> ?       ?    -?


         .    -           .       .
       - ? -   ?    -  (    ???)     ""   ?        ? -        !!!
**     - .            -   .    .

----------


## CR DIAM

> .     " "    ,    ,  ,  .         - ,           .


      -   .
  -            -   .              .     100    "  "   .    -  . (   ).   () -  99%    .                        .
     .     -  ,   -  ,   (????) -  .    .   !!!         ...    .

----------


## almira

> 


 - :         



> ?   , ...   ,     ,   ...        ...


 

     -     ...



> **      .  
>          .


 

   ()

----------

> **     - .            -   .    .


              .

,    -  . 
    (   )   7,5  .     -  .       5-      ....

   ,  ..   ?

.     ? !    ? !     ?

----------

,        (       )  -  (     )         .      ,     (    ) .

    ?    "".          .      .
     .  .   .   ,  .   . 
      - .
                      ?
     -    ?      ?  - ?

----------


## CR DIAM

,            ""   .
1.  . ...       "".    .          .   -      .      -  .
2.  . ...  .     , ,   +,  ,  ()  .        "" -     .                !!! -     ...      ...     .  ,   .        1985 . (???)
3.  .     -     ,       (     )                          //,          .        //""    ??? -  .  ? -    .   (, , , , ,   ,  ,     10000 ) -   .    , , ,    .
  . 
  .

----------


## CR DIAM

:
129-
 5.   
)    ()  ,           ;

----------


## CR DIAM

- :
-208 ( )
 2.     
1.   ( - )   ,        ,    ** ()    .

----------


## almira

"      ..." ()

----------

> 3.  .     -     ,       (     )                          //,          .        //""    ??? -  .  ? -    .   (, , , , ,   ,  ,     10000 ) -   .    , , ,    .


   .
          ,   ..         ( ,    .. -    -   ).
     ,        -    . 
   -        -     -   .
.       -     ,    -     .     -        .   -     .

----------


## gavr

:
-    .
-    (,    ).
-  ""       .

       ,     . 

  "" ,   ..    ,      (   ).       ,       ..   .
   -     (  ).       ()           .           .

P/S/ 
     Almira      .
 .....  :Frown:

----------


## Dima77

> ,        -    .


        ,    __ 

  ,       ...

----------


## k3n

> :
> -  ""       ...
>           .
> 
> P/S/ 
>      Almira      .
>  .....


   .   ,      (     ).
    ?  Almira     (  )     ,     .           .          (  ?). 
     -    -    .     : , .  -       ,     .

----------


## k3n

> ,    __ 
> 
>   ,       ...


    -     -  ?

----------


## CR DIAM

> "      ..." ()


 ...  "--/". 

     .      ,       -   ! -    ?     ? -     //  - -      .  //.    .  -  .   . 
 ? -   ,   ,      -  .  ,    .                    .  !
     -   ()
    ,       ()

----------


## k3n

> -     -  ?


.   .        :Wink:

----------


## Dima77

> -     -  ?


  :Wink: 


> .   .


  :Smilie:

----------


## CR DIAM

.         .               .    -   -     -        (     ).          .             .           .      .
   ? -            25%.      75%   .   . -  .

----------


## stas

*CR DIAM*,     .        :Smilie: .

----------


## BorisG

> -            25%.      75%   .


       ,  ?
       .  :Frown:  
      , ,   ,  ,   .
      .
         .       ,   . ...      ,    .  :Wink:

----------


## k3n

> -   -     -        (     ).


     .   97       .                      .     ,     .    .  -      .
  ,   ,            . 
.     ? :Wink:  
       ,    . 
     (     )       .

----------


## almira

, 

 -  

    ...

, ,  

 -     :yes:

----------


## 1978

> ,       .
> *1978*,  , , , ... , ,         .  
>  ,   ( ,     )     .


  .     "",      ""!  ....     !!!     .        .           .

,       ,        .

----------


## 1978

> -   .
>   -            -   .


      ?
            ? ,     -                       .           .

.  -   ,     .    -         .        ,    .     -  , .

----------


## Dima77

> .   97       .                      .     ,     .    .  -      .


   .     -    "" .

        ,   .           .

:       -

----------

2000      ,             ,             ,   ,   ,          ,       1%      ,         ,      . .    ,     ,         .

----------


## Warning

......        , , ...     ....   :yes:   :yes:   :yes:   :yes:   :yes:   :yes:        ....   -        ...    :yes:   :yes:   :yes:

----------


## Warning

> *1978*,  , , , ... , ,         .  
>  ,   ( ,     )     .


 :yes:   :yes:  ...       ...   ... ... .... ...   ...          -    ...  :yes:   :yes:   :yes:

----------


## madrih

,   :
        ,       ()  10 .
1.     -1  ( )
2.         .
-          
-   

 -      ,      ...

----------

> 1%      ,         ,


     ,       . ,     !

----------


## CR DIAM

> ?
>             ? ,     -                       .           .
> 
> .  -   ,     .    -         .        ,    .     -  , .


:
 28
   ,  ,              ,  ,             .
 34
1.                   .
2.    ,      .

              . 
  .      .       " "   -  .     . (       ). 
     -      .
     -      .   /      -         .     .                   9   ).          -  /  .

----------


## CR DIAM

> ,   :
>         ,       ()  10 .
> 1.     -1  ( )
> 2.         .
> -          
> -   
> 
>  -      ,      ...


 / .          (   :yes:  )    -       . 
   ( ,  " ,     ,  ) -      .           ?

----------


## Dima77

> 


    ?     ,

----------


## CR DIAM

> *CR DIAM*,     .       .


  .   .

"3.    ()

1.   

         ,    .          ,         ;           ,        .

  ,           .

    XII    :    .                (societas).  XII          ,       ."

(     )

----------


## CR DIAM

> :       -


  GmbH,  ,    "" - Corp/Incorp/Ltd.      :     .               ??? -   . 

       ""   -  :    .       .

----------


## stas

*CR DIAM*,       (,   ). , ,      ,     .    ,    ,     .

----------


## stas

> ???


  "".               -    :Smilie: .

----------


## CR DIAM

/  :  ,  ,  -... -     .

----------


## almira

> ......        , , ...     ....


 

     ,      ,   -

----------


## Warning

...      ...     ...




> ,             ,             ,   ,

----------


## CR DIAM

.    . ,   :
   ( -   ?)    .          .  .      .  ?
:
    , , ,   ()     ,          (     ,   ).             .  ,  - ,    -    .
?     ?
.     ( )        .     -        .  (  )    (  -  ).     .

----------


## stas

> /  :  ,  ,  -...


  ,    , ,    ,    .        ,   ,        ,   LLC.

----------


## CR DIAM

> ,    , ,    ,    .        ,   ,        ,   LLC.


       ? -               ?

----------


## VasilisaV

> ( -   ?)    .          .  .      .


 


> 


   ,  , )))
  ...  ...

:       ....

----------


## CR DIAM

> *CR DIAM*,       (,   ). , ,      ,     .    ,    ,     .


  -  .       .
"2. ().     * - *   (actor)   ,    ,        :       (res publica)    ,      . ...7. ().        ,     ,     (   )".
        ,     ""   "- ".  ,        ,     ,       .  ,        :     ,       ( ,   .,   , ,    ..). ,         ,   .

       (.3.IV.): "1. ()... #1. ,       ,        ,       (res publica)  ,     (actor)  ,  ,    ,    ,      "...
       (),         -   . "

        .

----------


## CR DIAM

> ,  , )))
>   ...  ...
> 
> :       ....


...         .... . ? -           .

----------


## stas

> -  .


,    :Smilie: 

      ,      :Smilie: 

    , .

----------

> ...            -   13-          ??? -       !!!- .         . 
>  ,       .     ""  129-              .



   -     !  ,

----------


## CR DIAM

129-
 5.   
)    *()*  ,           ; 

-208 ( )
 2.     
1.   ( - )   ,        ,    *  ()*    . 

 -   .       .......       ???

----------

> 1.     -1  ( )


  :Smilie: )

----------


## chell

> *almira*, " "   (  )  !!!
>      ,    .
> 
>     ...
> 
>       ...   (  )           =10000  ..,       ...


         25.000    -    -

----------


## BorisG

> ...


 ...  :Frown: 
*chell*,   ,   ""  ,   ?
     ,     .   ,         .   :Frown:

----------


## almira

?

----------


## CR DIAM

? -      (  /   ,       ,      (      )       -                   -   .
 :    ? -       .   - ,   -    ,    .     :
"    ,    - ".
  ? -      .        (     ) - 500000 .    .      .      .
  ,                  .           ,     25000  -          .
            . ...    . .
Chell           ?

----------


## BorisG

> ?


 :Wow:   :Big Grin:  
*almira*,                 ,          .  :Wink:  
,    ,  , ** ,   ,    .  :Wink:  
,    ,     -   ,   ,  ,  ,       .
      "" -     ,    .    ,  10 - 20 .      " "    4 - 5  ( )       **  ,   .

----------


## Alex_Kol

"     ".
     ,        .      (,   ..  :Smilie: )). ""(   )              .  ""      .
        .

----------


## CR DIAM

:
_"  3  2- . 
 -   .      -      ."_
      ?

:      -    .

. almira

----------


## k3n

> *almira*,                 ,          .  
> 
> ,    ,     -   ,   ,  ,  ,       .
>       "" -     ,    .


     almira,      .       .   (    )  , ,   ..   .
        ,     , ,  "  "....,  - -      ,     .
          .   :
-     (    -     );
-     ;
-  "" .
.     -      ....

----------


## CR DIAM

/.
 -    -     (     ).           -      - //.  - -    , ,  ( ),  (   ,        -    /  ..)
? -   :   ,  ( )   ( )     (  , !!!).     :  (2 ), ,  . 
       ""    . -    -  (      ).
               "" (    ). 
  .   .
  " "     .  , ,    / -     .         (   -    -     ). 
  ,   . 
      .    .         :Smilie:

----------


## almira

> /.


 !!!

----------


## Dima77

> :
>   CR DIAM
>       /.
> 			
> 		
> 
>  !!!


 ?  :Smilie:

----------


## almira

...

----------

> :
>   3  2- . 
>       ?


  .. ()




> almira,      .       .   (    )  , ,   ..   .


   ,        ,           . -     .



> :
> -     (    -     );
> -     ;
> -  "" .


          ,      .
,       ,     ,   1000  (  )  ,       ,   ,   .    :Big Grin:  

 ,           -,

----------


## CR DIAM

> .. ()


  .       .

----------


## remer

> .       .


     -      ....

----------

> .       .


,   !  :Wink:

----------


## BorisG

> -      ....


 . ,       .  :Wink:

----------


## Biznes-yurist

,     ,           .  ,       ,       ?   , ,    ..     .

    ,   ,     -.     ,     ,      (   , ,  ). 

, ,       ,        .                ,     .           . 

-,       ,  -    .       :   ;                     ,  ,   ,  ,        .              .   . 

 :         .        ,      .    - -   .         .

----------


## sema

*Biznes-yurist*, .....


        ?
    202   (        :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## Biznes-yurist

> *Biznes-yurist*, .....
>         ?
>     202   (


  Sema,    ,      .      ,   ""      .   ""       .    ,   .

          ,    " "  .   ,  ,       ,      ...   . 
    ,   ,      .  "   "?

----------


## sema

......... -      :Smilie:       ?          ?

----------


## Warning

???    -     -   .????       / - ???

----------


## stas

*Biznes-yurist*, ,  .3.2  .

----------


## sema

> ???    -     -   .????       / - ???



    11001   ,   ,           46-.
       :    ,    .

----------


## Biznes-yurist

> ...    ......... -


Sema,     ,      . " "               .      ,     . 




> ...     ?          ?


,    ,     .             .     ...

----------


## Warning

...       -      ...  -    -     5 ...    ...   :yes:   :yes:       -     ....

----------


## Biznes-yurist

> *Biznes-yurist*, ,  .3.2  .


  ,     .


Warning, Sema,   ,      ? 
        ...

----------


## sema

> ,    ,     .             .     ...



?          .        ?    .

----------


## Warning

> ,     .
> 
> 
> Warning, Sema,   ,      ? 
>         ...


   ...           - ...      ????     ....    ...  ???         http://www.klerk.ru/soft/n/?55323...       ...  ... ...        ,   ... ,        ...

----------


## P

> ...  ... ...        ,   ... ,        ...


,   ,  ,

----------


## Biznes-yurist

> ...           - ...      ????     ....    ...  ???         http://www.klerk.ru/soft/n/?55323...       ...  ... ...        ,   ... ,        ...


    ,    ?     :

http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php...EE%EF%F0%EE%F1

    ,         .    ,           ... 
 ,   ,        ?     .

       .  ,   ?

----------

> ,   ,     -.


,         ,   .  ,    (  ..)   ?        ? 




> ,     ,      (   , ,  ).


      ?   




> ,  ,   ,  ,        .


     1000   :Wink:  




> - -   .
>         .


 ,        .     ,    -?  :Wow: 

   , :   //  ?

----------

> ...       -      ...  -    -     5 ...    ...         -     ....


__ 
))  !  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  
        .    -   :Smilie:

----------

> ,         .


   .   -     . 
   " " (  )     .




> .  ,   ?


   .

----------


## Biznes-yurist

> ... ,        .     ,    -? ...


    ,   .     ,            .     . 

, ,  ,      ,      .     ,      .    ,         .  ,        . ,      ,       .
    ,      . -   .

----------


## Biznes-yurist

> ,         ,   .  ,    (  ..)   ?...


,  ,     ...




> , :   //  ?


   . 
    ,       ""          (   ).         "  ".

 ,  "  "     -   - : ,     (       );          .

,      ""      .    - ...      ,    ,         ,   .
,   " "      ",   ":



> .      ,      .    .

----------


## almira

> ?


     -      ?

  ?

   -      "" ?

   - ?

----------


## BorisG

> -      ?
>   ?
> ...      "" ?
>    - ?


  ,   . ** .
    ,    -   .        -    ,     .

ps:     ...
      ...
      ,   .     ,    .  .  :Wink:

----------


## almira

-   ?
- ! ()

..     ...

-    ?
- .
-  ?
-   .


- ,  ?
- .
-       . ?
- ?
- .
-  - .
-  ...


    ?

----------


## Berserk

* -* ,     .     ,        .  :Smilie:

----------


## BorisG

> .


  :Wow:  
**  -   .
    ... 129-      -     .  :Wink:  
 :Wink:

----------

> * -* ,     .


    ?  :Wow:   .   ?  ,  .      - ? 
 , .       .      ?      !  :Abuse: 

    ? . , ,  ,  ,  ,  .    ,   " .   ()   ,       !"  :Mad:

----------


## Biznes-yurist

> ?   .   ?  ,  .      - ?...     ?...


      ?    .   . ()   .
  ,     ,      ,         . 




> ? . , ,  ,  ,  ,  .    ,   " .   ()   ,       !"


     ,     .  ,       ,     ,         .   ,     ,       ,      ,    -   .
, ,    ,     .       ,        ,      .
          -   .

----------


## madrih

-, -,  " "))) 
   ,     ,

----------


## almira

> , ,    ,     .       ,        ,      .


. .



> -   .


.

  ,

----------


## almira

> -, -,  " "))) 
>    ,     ,


    .

  , .

----------


## Warning

> . .
> 
> .
> 
>   ,


...         ...      ,    ....

----------


## almira

...

----------


## Warning

,     ,    ,          ....          http://kidalovo.info/list.php

----------


## sema

...  :yes:

----------

> ,     ,    ,          ....          http://kidalovo.info/list.php


  .       .       ...
Warning       ?   -    (   ,   ,    ).

----------


## Maus

> ....        ....


     ? ,  . /, /, / , /,   / ,    8000/  20000  :Big Grin:  
?





> ...     -   ...


     ,   .   10   :yes:   :Wink:  
      "".     :yes:     ,   " "   :Big Grin:

----------


## Maus

> http://kidalovo.info/list.php


    ,       :Big Grin:   (     :Frown:   ::nyear::   )

----------

,    .
              ,   ,  ,      .
     ,   .
 .  ,  .   -.

----------

> ,


    ,   .

----------


## Biznes-yurist

> ? ,  . /, /, / , /,   / ,    8000/  20000  
> ?


Maus,  ,    . ,       ,     .          -,  ,   ?  -    ...

 ,    ,  -  ,            .

1.    ,    100% .        (  ,    ,    ).    , ,    .       .

2.        ,     . -   "     ",     .            46,       " " ( ).

3. -      .    ,      ,         .    ,      .

 , .      .    " "  ,       .




> ,   .   10    
>       "".        ,   " "


  ... ,    46   10      .  ,      .

 , ,    " "    .    , -    ,      ,        ,       .

 ,    ,   .           .     " ",    ,      .

----------


## Warning

> (   ,   ,    )


 ...    .... :yes:   :yes:   ,    ....                           -           ....

----------

> , ,    " "    .    , -    ,      ,        ,       .


,    " ",          ,    . . 
 -     ?    ,      ,       ?

    "   ?"
http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=97494

----------

> ...    ....   ,    ....                           -           ....


   13001  14001 - !      .   (   ).      -  .   ....

----------


## Maus

> ...,    46   10      .  ,      .....


  .     /       ** . 
    ,  5      .           .
?  -.

     .  5      -     .          /.   , **  .    **  ** .

  "",       .    /  ** .


  ?     ,     .   .

    .  .   - . -   ,         , -      ,      . *  -* .    ,   .   . 
      .    "". D    :Embarrassment:   :Big Grin:

----------


## SC

> .     /       ** . 
>     ,  5      .           .
> ?  -.


   :       .  . :     . :      . 
-    ? :Wow:  
- ,   ,       .
 ,    . :yes:

----------


## Biznes-yurist

> .     /       ** . 
>     ,  5      .           .
> ?  -.
>      .  5      -     .          /.   , **  .    **  ** .
>   "",       .    /  ** .
>   ?     ,     .   .


  , Maus!            ,   !
" "       .   ,       .     3-4  ,    ,     .
     - ?     , 5   7?




> .  .


,     :yes:  



> - . -   ,         , -      ,      . *  -* .    ,   .   .


,        .            .     ?
         .    -     "Maus"? ,  ,    .    ",     ,    - ,   - .       .




> .    "". D    .


"   !" () .  ,  ,   .
  .    ,    .

----------


## Biznes-yurist

> ,    " "...


,   ,          .  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  
,          :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## Maus

> ..................


... 
    .           /,        . 

      .    .         .   ,      .

  ,       ,     :Big Grin:       .

 - ** ** .

----------


## Biznes-yurist

> ... 
>     .           /,        . 
>       .    .         .   ,      .
>   ,       ,          .


aus, ,      .
   .     ,       .      , ,   ,     .         ,       .        .        ,   . 



> - ** ** .


    ,    .    ,    .      ,     ,  ,       .    ,          .              ,  ,       .   ?

----------


## P

> ,  ,


  ,       , ,   ,    ,   ,         ,      ,    -    ,      .  ,          ,    -   .        ,    ,             
  -

----------


## Berserk

,     -  .

----------


## Maus

> .


   .            .        .      .    ,    - .




> 


  :yes:         ,  1,5     ""  :yes:   :Big Grin:  

        /        .     1-2  ""     - ,        :yes:  

          ,          .

----------

> .  -    .     . /.     -  .           -     .   - . 
>  . ( )        2-3      .  -    "" (   )   .     (  !!!)  -    . 
>   .
>   " " -        ?         ()   / //           .
>       .
>      " "       : /,  .        ** .      " "      :  ,    . 
>      -         !!!    .



 :yes:

----------

,     ,        ,     (40%  ).

   - 10.000 ?    1.000.000 ?  ,   - ,  10 ?       .    50 .,     .
"       ,    " (.3 .1 .14   14- "    ").    (10 )      ?  ? .    ,     .  ?  10 .    ? 100 . ? 500.   ? .  ,  ,      - , , ,       ,      .  .
 :No-no: .              50    .          ,     .               .
,     .   25.000     :Wow:  -   .           .

2.   () -   2.      -  .         .

3.       .        (  )  .  -   ,       ,       5 .    ,    ,   ..  -   .      .  -   20 . ,  .  :yes: . ,     ,   . ,  Enron: "      (Jeffrey Skilling)   28 ,       275  .      19 ,       185 .     -    ." , ?

4.   ,      ().  ,  ,   - ,    ,       .   ,   ,    .   .          ,    ,  ,     ..         46  . ,    ,    ""     .     ,   . 

  .

----------


## gavr

> 2.   () -   2.      -  .         .


          .   .
   ?    ?

  : 1    ,        .    ?   ?      ?  ,   ?

      ? ?????????? 

                 ?   20?  :Smilie:      ?

    -    "-"        . 

     ,     .
   ,    . 
        .

  :    2006        2005 .           , -  ?         ?   ?       ?

           .        .          .

----------


## gavr

> ,   ,    .   .


  :Frown:

----------


## gavr

> ,    ,  ,     ..         46  . ,    ,    ""     .     ,   . 
> 
>   .


       .

----------

**,        ,  - .   .

----------


## Biznes-yurist

> ...   - 10.000 ?    1.000.000 ?  ,   - ,  10 ?       .    50 .,     .
> "       ,    " (.3 .1 .14   14- "    ").    (10 )      ?  ? .    ,     .  ?  10 .    ? 100 . ? 500.   ? .  ,  ,      - , , ,       ,      .  .
> .              50    .          ,     .               .
> ,     .   25.000     -   .           ...


       . , ,  .  ,    !
 -                     .   .

      .
- !
-  !
-   ,  .          .
-     ?
- .
-   ,            ?
-  ,   .
-   ,        ,           .    ?
-   ,     .   5000      ,     .     ?

----------

,     ?  - .      ,       .

    ,      .         ? ,    ,      ,    ,  .    ""      .       ,           .

      , , ,           . 

    ,   ,   .     .  ,  ,   .      .     .     ,   ,     ,   -  .      .    - 10.000 !   ,        40-50 .! ?

   .         .    .  ,   .

----------

,       ,  ,    30 .     ,   .

----------

**,         .            .   6 .




> .         .    .  ,   .


,   . 




> ,       ,  ,    30 .


   ?      .  :Wink:

----------


## dr_oplet

- -- .

  --   .    .  .    ,   ,    .      --          .

----------

> - -- .
> 
>   --   .    .  .    ,   ,    .      --          .


   :         (    -  )       :    (((.    (   )  ,    -       )

----------


## 1

-,    ...

  .   . ,     .

       .         ...

        ...  ,   ,   ...     -  .    -    --,     - ,        ,       ...

""  " " ? 
  ...

   - "", "", " ",  " -    ?

""  ""  -    ?

 ..

  ,      .     (.),              -    ?

      .   , "            " -     .

      -   , ,      100-500 ... ..

           ...   ,  .

    ,     ,   200  (           10, 25   ... - ", !)) -      - .

 ,         ...   ....     ...

 .     ,          ,   "     100 % " -  ....

      ,   6 - 7 000 ,   ,      ..

  ,     ...

----------

> .     ,          ,   "     100 % " -  ....
> 
>       ,   6 - 7 000 ,   ,      ..
> 
>   ,     ...


  ...     .     ,       , , ,     .

----------


## ..

,         ...   ....     ...

*******************************************************
         ,         .

----------

,       ,    . - .          .   (-)       ,       ,  ,     (!!!)    ,     .  ?  .

----------


## Berserk

,   .     .     ,        .        :Big Grin:

----------

> ,   .     .     ,        .


    .   1000 ..  ,    2000  :Wink:  
        ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Berserk

,     ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## AristoS

?

----------


## Berserk

,  ,    ,      .  :yes:

----------


## AristoS

"".

     :

*" ,  .      ,     ,      .

 ,   ,       !          .      .       ,             ,   .     ,   !    !

   .       ,  ,    .      .        .   ,    ,   .   (   )     .    ,   .     ,    ,       . ,   ,      .   ,  .    ,   .         .

      .     ,         ."*

----------


## 46

> *"
>    .       ,  ,    .      .        .   ,    ,   .   (   )     .    ,   . ."*


          .

----------


## AristoS

- .

 "    ,     ,      " -   ,   .

----------


## YrYr

,         10000 .,   , ,      ,      46-,  ,     ,      10.

----------


## AristoS

(),  ...

----------


## Dima77

> (),  ...


-   :yes:

----------


## AristoS

...

*, .

      . ,     .      .         .       -  . 

        " ",   ,    ,             . 
   . ,    " -.    2 "       .       ,     ?        ,     ,     .

 ,                  .    ,            ,    ,    . 

    .       .      .      ,            .*

----------


## dr_oplet

> ,         10000 .,   , ,      ,      46-,  ,     ,      10.


  --   ,

----------


## 46

> --   ,


     ,        - 10000.

----------


## dr_oplet

--     ,    ,   -    .              

.        30000 ,    --  100.000.   100  ,     ""    .

----------


## B@lex

"" -         ...
  -      "  "  "  "))))

----------


## YrYr

> --   ,


   ,     ,       "".    ,    -,     "    3 ..,  - 6 ..,  ",       -.

----------


## AristoS

.  -        . .

      2-3 ..

----------


## dr_oplet

2-3 ..  -     "  5000 .  ".   --   (,    ),  ,  ,       .. 

     5000.

----------


## AristoS

> 2-3 ..  -     "  5000 .  ".   --   (,    ),  ,  ,       .. 
> 
>      5000.


  ...

----------


## dr_oplet

=     .

----------


## ..

10000  ,      ...   -      46-  ,      ,

----------


## YrYr

> 10000  ,    ...   -      46-  ,      ,


 , !!!!  :Wow:   3 .     . ,  .

----------


## ..

> , !!!!   3 .     . ,  .


3000         ....      2000       46-    ,  1000       1000   + 400  ....    500-600     1500    .....   , 10000       (    ,     );         .......      :Wink:   :Big Grin:   :yes:

----------


## Airys

,    ,    ,      !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## dmb

-   .               ,        . .     "" ,    .

----------


## dr_oplet

?    .    --  100    15 . .    100.000    .

----------


## dmb

> ?    .    --  100    15 . .    100.000    .


       ?           100000 ?  ?      ,    ,   - ,      . .  . .
  ""    ,   ,        .   2    ,           ! , ?      ,  ,     .
  ...

----------


## ..

> ?    .    --  100    15 . .    100.000    .


 ))),     )))    ,      ...        ....       -  .  - ,      ...      , ,          .            (..  ..  100 .)     500 ....  5       .      ,       ...

----------


## AristoS

,    ,    ,         ....

----------


## AristoS

.

             .      ...   () .   ()  .

----------


## dmb

> ,    ,    ,         ....


 http://www.opora.ru/
         .
 ,   ,   .

----------


## ..

> .
> 
>              .      ...   () .   ()  .


   ...                   3-4    +    )

----------


## YrYr

> .
> 
>              .      ...   () .   ()  .


    ,  .     ,  " "  (        ,     -.
     -   -  -     .

----------


## AristoS

( ),  ,  ... ,     ...

----------


## Chrom

-      ,           "" ,    -      ( ),      -      -.      -                     ,          -                         .

----------


## .

-""      
http://top.rbc.ru/economics/21/11/2007/126517.shtml
!

----------


## Stenton

> -""      
> http://top.rbc.ru/economics/21/11/2007/126517.shtml
> !



   ...

"                   "


 ,   ... :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown: 

  ?

----------


## kemox

, ,    ? -    (   )    .,           .    -   .      -         ,         ,       . 
 ,   ,   . -      ,        -     , ....

----------

" "   ,       

    ""      :Big Grin:     ? 
 :Wink:

----------


## AristoS

""...
      ...  ...  ,   ...

----------

,          , ..     ,    .        "".     ,       !  :Big Grin:

----------


## AristoS

(. nominalis  ,  nomen  , ), ..  ,    .

----------


## dura lex

> ,          , ..     ,    .


   46-    " " - . . ,    ,    10    46-   ,        (  - "    __   ").

- ? ,  , ,  .      .

----------


## AristoS

..  ..

----------

> 46-    " " - . . ,    ,    10    46-   ,


   !  :Big Grin:     -      ,           10 .  -!     -   .  :Cool:

----------


## AristoS

> !     -      ,           10 .  -!     -   .


,   ....

----------

> ,


      .          ,  ,         10 .     , ,   ,       .

----------


## dura lex

> -      ,           10 .  -!     -   .


,       . 

  " "  " "  - - - -   ,          "",  ""  -   .        ?

    .

      9- .          ,  ?

----------


## dura lex

> .          ,  ,         10 .     , ,   ,       .


, ,  ,     .  :Smilie:

----------

> " "  " "  - - - -   ,          "",  ""  -   .        ?


   !  ,   ,      2004   ,    . .  . .

----------


## AristoS

> .          ,  ,         10 .     , ,   ,       .


....,  ?

----------

> " "  " "  - - - -   ,          ""


    ,     ,  ?           ,     .

----------

> ....,  ?


  ""   ?-!  :Cool:

----------


## dura lex

> ,     ,  ?


   ,      .  :Smilie:

----------

,      .
    .        ,   -.
 - ,   - ?  :Cool:

----------


## AristoS

> ,      .
>     .        ,   -.
>  - ,   - ?


   :

   ,     ( ...   .... ... ...  ..)

   ,     - ...  ..

  (  ,      ..)

 ..

----------


## dura lex

> .        ,   -.


.    .

----------


## almira

- 1986-1988       ,      

1 
2 
3  
4   



 1  2   

  -   3%,  - 5%,    - 10%



  - 13%  

      -  ()

----------


## k3n

> " "  " "  - - - -   ,          "",  ""  -   .        ?


         ?  :Wink:       ?

           ...

ps.          ?            ,    -  ?

----------


## dura lex

> ?


 46-.         "".     , ?




> ?


 .      -       ,  "    **   ".      ,  ** -    .




> ...


.     - .           .  , ,   ,    46-    .  :Smilie:   .  :Smilie: 




> ps.          ?            ,    -  ?


  "".  .  ,    ,     .  ,      " ". ,           .

----------

> ...


 ,    ,     .        ,   . ,          -  ,      .  :Frown:

----------


## M

, , , :
  ! () 
   ?     .       ,          :      ,     -    (, " " -        -). ,  "  ",     :   ,   - ...

----------

*M*,
       ,     ,   ,  ,   ,   ,     .  :Big Grin:

----------


## M

!
    ...  :yes:  
     .
?! ,       ! 
  ""     ...
          - !  :Big Grin:  ,     ,  ,   (!) !

----------


## AristoS

,  ...    ...   " "

**  (nominee director)  ,     ,       ,      .          .

----------

> .


     ,    .     ,   .  :Smilie:

----------


## M

,    ,        ,     .1 .9   129,     ,      ,   .

----------

> ?! ,       !


,           ,        ,     .  ,       ,   .  :Big Grin:

----------


## M

,     ,          (     ?!  :Wow:  ).      !       -,    ,      ,       !

----------

> !


 !!  :Wow:  !      ,    .  -   ,   !  :yes:

----------


## AristoS

> ,    ,        ,     .1 .9   129,     ,      ,   .


  -    . ?

----------


## AristoS

> ,           ,        ,     .  ,       ,   .


 *"     ,     "*?

----------


## M

:   ?   ?!    ...       ...  :Smilie:  
     ,    ?     (      ,  ),   (   ,      )    1         ""  ,          -   2  !  :yes:  
 ,            ,      "",    ""         (  )?  ? ?? ??? ,                  !

----------


## k3n

> 46-.         "".     , ?


   .      .     -   .     -             .

----------


## k3n

> -   ,   !


         ?
        ?
  ""      -   -   ...  ...         ?

----------


## dura lex

> .      .     -   .     -             .


1.       (     , ,          ).

2.    ,        .         .

----------


## k3n

> 1.       (     , ,          ).
> 
> 2.    ,        .         .


1.    ?     .
2.       -     .
           .
   -     100    ?    ...        ?

PS.     ?

----------


## dura lex

> -     100    ?    ...        ?


    .  :Smilie:  ,  ( )    .  :Smilie: 




> PS.     ?


"    ?" ()  :Wow:   :Big Grin:

----------


## AristoS

> 1.    ?     .
> 2.       -     .
>            .
>    -     100    ?    ...        ?
> 
> PS.     ?


 .

       ,      ,      (  ).

----------


## IV

,    "",      .   "".     ?   ,   .
       ?   ,   - . -  ?  !
1.       ,     .
2.  ,      ,       . ,   ,  .
  :
       "",    ,   ,        ,      ,         . 
,       ?     ,  ?    ,        -,   " ".      -  ,  .     ,   , .. . 
    :           "",   -  .    ?    ,      ,    "..." -  .    -   .      "...".
 ?       .
  ,    (    ),   ,       (          ). 
  ,     ,     .
 , -   ?
 ... ,    :
  -      ,  .    -.      (  -  ).
    -         .     ,     . ..    ,   .

----------


## k3n

> ,    "",      .   "".     ?   ,   .
>        ?   ,   - .


    (   ),         -   ,    .




> "",    ,   ,        ,      ,         .


    ? ,    ?    .      .        -  .       :   ,         .     ? !!!       ,       - ,    ,          .   ,        .   . 




> ,     .


       .   ,        .       .         .

----------


## IV

"      -   " -      .          .  ,   ,    ()    ?       ( ), ..    ,     . , ,   "",  ,    .

 "       -  . " -     " ".   , ..       .  ,     ? ,  , ,    "" " ,  "  ,     "".   ?  ,     ,   ,    ..?      ?

"     - " -    - .   !     . ,     ,      .

 "      ." -         (  , ).    ""      ?  ...   , ?

        (    )      . .. (  "")    ,  , 15-  46-      : ",    ,   ,   ,   !"  ,    ,    .   ,   ,    " ".

----------


## almira

*IV,*



    ?

----------


## IV

> 


  "   ""
 :
!.   -       .
2. ,   ,      , ,  "    ".
   :   ""   .
  ? . -  ,    .

----------


## almira

...

----------

> !.   -       .


" "  ""?  :Big Grin: 



> 2. ,   ,      , ,  "    ".


 .  :Big Grin: 



> :   ""   .


 " ",      ""?  ""  "" !  :Big Grin: 



> ...


....

----------


## k3n

IV,  1-    :     -  . ,      -  .  - ,    -    .       !
 2-       ,   .   ,  ,    ,   ,          ,           ,     ,    .    ,   ,         .          .    ?
  :       :    (     ,          ),   "" ,     ,     (,       "").    - ,    ,      ,    ,     .

----------


## 73

.
+1

----------

> .


 :Kiss: 
(     )

----------


## AristoS

> ....         (    )      . .. (  "")    ,  , 15-  46-      : ",    ,   ,   ,   !"  ,    ,    .   ,   ,    " ".


            ... 
 ,     ,  ....
     ,      ,   ,     ,  ....        ...

      .
    ,   .

----------

> ,   .


 ,   ,    ...

----------


## IV

> ,   ,    ...

----------


## IV

[QUOTE=;52244013]" "  ""?  :Big Grin: 

  -   .   ,   .  ,      () .

----------

> :
> !.   -       .





> -   .


  -  !

----------


## AristoS

[quote=IV;52246660]


> " "  ""? 
> 
>   -   .   ,   .  ,      () .


 -    ,  ...      ...

----------


## IV

> -  !


 - ,  : ,    -  " " ( )  ,  ,  .
 "",   99%  ,   , ,   .       -     (), ,  . ,                .

----------


## AristoS

> - ,  : ,    -  " " ( )  ,  ,  .
>  "",   99%  ,   , ,   .       -     (), ,  . ,                .


  ?
    ( )  :      " "?

----------

> - ,  : ,    -  " " ( )


"   ,    ,      ,     ..."

----------


## IV

[QUOTE=AristoS;52246788]


> -    ,  ...      ...


  :Frown:  ,   -      ,   ,      .   ( )       .

----------

> ( )       .


   ?



> -      ,   ,      .


  ?  ?

----------


## IV

> ?
>     ( )  :      " "?


 "  " :Frown: 
     ?  ,  !   .

----------


## IV

> ?
>        ,     ,     .      . 
> 
>   ?  ?


,    .    ,  .

----------

> ,    .    ,  .


  ?
     ,       .

----------


## IV

> ?
>      ,       .


      ,      (    , ,     ,   " ").       .  ""     .    ? :Frown:    ,     .
  " ", " " -      (-  " " :Smilie:  )

----------


## AristoS

> "  "
>      ?  ,  !   .


,  .

     .
?!
  ,  ,      .
?!
 ,   .
?!

  .
   ()   , "    ..."

     .
,   "",   .
      ()?
     - ?

----------


## IV

> ,  .
> 
> ,   "",   .
>       ()?
>      - ?


  ,  ,  . ,  : , ,          .  !     ,  .
   .   ,   "-".
       .      .  (  ,    ,      ).     ?   ? ?   ,    .

----------


## AristoS

> ,  ,  . ,  : , ,          .  !     ,  .
>    .   ,   "-".
>        .      .  (  ,    ,      ).     ?   ? ?   ,    .


 -   ...
...
    .... ,    .
 ?!
    ....      ...

----------


## IV

> -   ...
> ...
>     .... ,    .
>  ?!
>     ....      ...


,     "".    .   ,    ,    .  , ,  .
  , ,    ( 200  1000. -    ), ,   , ,      .    ,       -   " ".
   ,  ,   ,  -   ""  . -   ,            .  : , ,   ..

----------


## Egregor

> : , ,   ..


    ,   , .
     ,   ,       - .       - ,   ,     ,  ,            3-   ,         ..  ..,        .....

----------

> 


 - !
   .
*IV* - ,   ,  ! " "   .  ,  ,  ""      .
     ,   .,   .

----------


## Egregor

> .


  -     :Wink:

----------

> -


   "" . :Smilie: 
 -  !

----------

